# Idpa



## jarrod (Dec 22, 2008)

hey all, i was wondering what the gun gurus thought of training for/competing in competitions like the IDPA (http://www.idpa.com/) in terms of practical self-defense shooting with a pistol.  it looks pretty solid to me, especially for civilian use.  





 
jf


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 22, 2008)

It's a great gun game, and IDPA is more of what IPSC used to be, back in "the old days."  

Basically, they try to simulate various real-life scenarios.  You'll be shooting while moving (forward and / or laterally), performing tactical reloads, and engaging multiple targets while using cover.  

If you want to try it, it's a fun time, indeed, provided that the club director knows what he's doing.  Just remember, to take your time, and strive for accuracy.  Rushing your shots is the #1 reason for low scores.  

It's important to remember, though, that while it can help one understand more practical shooting techniques, it's still a gun game.  

I used to compete on a regular basis, but I just haven't had the time to do so in the last few years.  Still, I'd like to get back into the game.


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 22, 2008)

As Grenadier pointed out, just remember that it's a GUN GAME.  That being said, spending time handling your weapons is certainly to your benefit.

Another option is finding a gun range that offers combat handgun or defensive shooting workshops.  You'll get a full weekend of instruction most likely with law enforcement or military veterans.

David


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 22, 2008)

Jarod,

I'm expert or above in all classifications in IDPA.

I have found it, like IPSC, to be a very good way to help you learn to shoot fast and accuratly. It also allows you to compare yourself to others and to do it under pressure.

What most people do not see is that games like IDPA/IPSC force one to practice far far more than they would if the didn't compete. That's the key. The games force you to get out and practice routines, like drawing, pivoting, transitioning between targets, shooting on the move, shooting at moving targets, etc...

It also forces you to practice getting faster. MUCH faster. And once you get a timer, you find out how fast, or slow, you really are and where you need to improve.

So you see, not only do you learn alot in the actual matches, you learn alot for all the practice you do that you would not do otherwise!

Deaf


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 22, 2008)

It's interesting that you mention the speed aspect Deaf.  How often do you actually train/compete?

David


----------



## Guardian (Dec 22, 2008)

Any training is good training folks.  Just make sure you have folks who can show you the proper way.

It's all good in my view.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 22, 2008)

David,

My wife thinks I'm a training junkie. Between martial arts and shooting I really don't have any other hobbies/avocations.

Now I train at least once a week and try to make a IDPA match every other month. I used to haunt the state matches all the time (and I have 39 thropies on the wall, a few are karate, but most are IPSC/IDPA, and some are state.) I reload my own 9mm ammo and have a AACK .22 unit that fits my Glock 17 (that way, I shoot cheep and shoot often!)

I use a PACT timer. I have my own bobber (made of steel), a twister (also of steel), a barricade, and other target stands. Plus I have the key to the range IDPA shead (and that really helps, right?) I have my own regime I train in. Even left handed holsters and mag pouches so I can compete and shoot left handed.

I also have a rather very interesting training aid. An airsoft Glock I ripped the innards out and replaced with a laser! Yes it's a airsoft Glock 26 with a laser empoxied to the barrel and a pressure switch under the trigger. All you have to do is pull the trigger and the laser fires. I get to shoot inside the house all the time. And since it fits a Glock holster, I get to draw and shoot lamps, light swithes, door knobs, etc.... all from the leather, and concealed at that! And I love to hip shoot. You would be suprised how far you can shoot from the hip and hit with enough practice.

As you can see, I'm kind of dedicated (or maybe just a training junkie!)

Deaf


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm a Master in SSP and also teach FMA.  IDPA in and of itself isn't training, its a sport. It IS an avenue where you can practice defensive techniques using a handgun if you so chose. IDPA WILL build attributes that you can use in a defensive situation. You will get real good at gun handling, shot calling, movement etc.  For all the good that you can get shooting IDPA don't confuse it with training. Targets don't shoot back, you know where the targets are, you know where your reloads are, etc.     I shoot 2 IDPA matches a month, 2 USPSA Production Matches a month and 1 3-gun match a month.  I also supplement IDPA matches with Force on Force Airsoft training. once a month.  Dryfire Practice 5 days a week  - 30 min in the morning 30 min at night.  FMA 3 times a week.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 23, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> David,
> I also have a rather very interesting training aid. An airsoft Glock I ripped the innards out and replaced with a laser! Yes it's a airsoft Glock 26 with a laser empoxied to the barrel and a pressure switch under the trigger. All you have to do is pull the trigger and the laser fires.
> Deaf



Not knocking your training methods, as it IS pretty innovative but in my experimentation with something similar (Bulite) I found that it did nothing for my shot calling, had limited use, and may actually hinder progress. The problem is that I started looking for the laser on the target instead of watching my sights and calling my shots. Shot calling is one of the most important AND easily eroded skills and you can't watch your sights if your looking at the light.

I can see how it can help close range target focus shooting and developing your index so it does have its use, but its not a replacement for dryfire practice.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 23, 2008)

arnisandyz,

Hip and retention shooting is the very thing I use the laser Glock for. Especially with the lights out since then you can't see the sights anyway! 

I've been to many a school arnisandyz, including SouthNars, Range Master, SDSI, LFI, Chapman Academy, and others. It all has it's place.

Deaf


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 24, 2008)

Thats cool.

I wasn't questioning your abilities, as you sound like an accomplished shooter, I was only saying that the Bulite laser light didn't work well for me for what I originally wanted it to do. In your application (using target focus) it can give immediate feedback on your point shooting.


----------



## searcher (Dec 25, 2008)

I shoot USPSA/IPSC on a very regular basis and IDPA every once in a while.   I find it very helpful with gun handling skills, transitioning, drawing, magazine changes, target aquisition, shooting on the move, etc.   I also teach the NRA curriculum, and defensive tactics classes.   Along with taking other training, I have noticed that my overall gun skills have improved dramatically since taking up competition shooting.   You CAN look at it as a game or you can get serious about it.   If you are going to get serious, don't worry about your time or hit factor, use it as a time to work on shot placement and transitioning form one target to the next.   Keep yourself limited to the gun you carry, if you carry, or use on a regular basis.

If you want to play the game with the masters or grandmaster shooters, be prepared to spend a bunch of $$$$ and get stomped the first few years.

Either way you go, have fun with it.   After all, it is trigger time.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 25, 2008)

searcher said:


> If you want to play the game with the masters or grandmaster shooters, be prepared to spend a bunch of $$$$ and get stomped the first few years.


 
In my case it was a whole bunch of times till the learning curve grew. Never been close to a GM's speed.

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Dec 25, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> In my case it was a whole bunch of times till the learning curve grew. Never been close to a GM's speed.
> 
> Deaf


 

I am currently an "A" class shooter and I am hoping to move up to a Master level in the coming year.    I will be working very hard to make this happen.   Tens of thousands of round downrange in the coming months.   As well as workingon the fundementals.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Dec 26, 2008)

Jon,

Fundementals keeps you honest! They need to be worked on alot. But, for IPSC, I also suggest you get fit and be able to run and stop fast. They tend to move alot. And yes, become a hose master.

I made class 'A', IPSC, 25 or so years ago using a Browning P-35 and 'Chapman high ride' holster. Back then we had no compensators, no glass, no mag pouches in front. Had lots of fun back then and that's where I started to learn how to shoot fast and strait.

Keep it up!

Deaf


----------



## searcher (Dec 26, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> Jon,
> 
> Fundementals keeps you honest! They need to be worked on alot. But, for IPSC, I also suggest you get fit and be able to run and stop fast. They tend to move alot. And yes, become a hose master.
> 
> ...


 

I don't use a compensator or optics, I shoot Limited.   If I really want to challenge myself, I shoot a minor caliber round.   I get frustrated with the guys that have their CR holsters and setups.   I currently run out of a Safariland 007 holster, but I would love to move to a _speed rig._


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 28, 2008)

arnisandyz said:


> IDPA in and of itself isn't training, its a sport. It IS an avenue where you can practice defensive techniques using a handgun if you so chose. IDPA WILL build attributes that you can use in a defensive situation. ...For all the good that you can get shooting IDPA don't confuse it with training.


 
Well said, you beat me to it.


----------

